# Great Sc Site Right Off I-85



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

I had to share what a great stay we had at Coneross Campground in Oconee County SC on Lake Hartwell. Its just 7 miles off the interstate. We picked it just to be able to visit my in-laws, but it turned out to be a homerun I think. Just $20/night.

It is run by the Army Corps of Engineers. Very clean. No sewage, but it all went fine dumping at the end. We had a lakefront site (#61) with panoramic views, and a great sunset! The swimming area was just steps away and we could watch the kids swim and fish from the site. No big amenities, but we really didn'y need any. On the negative, alcohol is prohibited, but then again, I don't think anyone was checking either









Best of all .... no bugs! And they don't spray. We didn't get one nibble. No need forConeross Campground our screen room.

I highly recommend this CG! Will post pics when I can upload. Beth


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, our pictures are uploaded and I just had to share the panoramic sunset view we had at our campsite 
http://picasaweb.google.com/coopthink/NCSC...869592803765522

Feel free to click thru the whole album if you have an interest. This was our week at Yogie in the Smokies, and then at this lake in SC.

It was a great time! And the best way to visit the inlaws







Beth


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! That place looks gorgeous! Too funny that you picked it out of the blue









Bet the kids had a great time fishing and visiting with the little burro








Did anyone catch fish??


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

cooplash said:


> OK, our pictures are uploaded and I just had to share the panoramic sunset view we had at our campsite
> http://picasaweb.google.com/coopthink/NCSC...869592803765522
> 
> Feel free to click thru the whole album if you have an interest. This was our week at Yogie in the Smokies, and then at this lake in SC.
> ...


Thanks for the tip. The campground is only a couple of hour's away for us.

When ya movin' down?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

That place looks like rally material!







Its on my list of must goes. It only looks 3 hours from home. How are the roads getting in. Are they big and easy to maneuver?


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

No fish caught, but we don't try hard. Mainly we do it for effect (except for surf fishing in the Outer Banks ... we can get serious there!)

The campground roads and sites seemed easy to maneuver. I would check the campground map or call the office for the best advice though. I scouted them all, and I think we were on the best loop.

Speaking of rallies --- I noticed they had a group camping location (cheap!) on that corps of engineers website, on the same lake. Hmmmm ....

Whew! That was a 12 hour drive for us though. I might only be up for that once a year or so to visit the in-laws. I went to Clemson U., which is about 15-20 mins from that CG. DH and I used to live on the same lake 15+ years ago! Right by another terrific CG, Oconee Point. We didn't realize the value then. Heck, we rented a crappy lakehouse on the water with a dock for $250/month, and they would cut it by $25 more if we mowed our own grass! Jeez! Beth


----------

